# Chipper Top for Dump Truck



## TomCat1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey All,
Bought an old Cal Trans dump truck at auction a while back.
Good truck... but I need to have a chipper box made for it.
Looking for an economical solution, doesn't have to be fancy.

Here's what I was hoping for...
1st pic is truck as-is, 2nd pic is how I'd like it to be.

Anyone know where I can get fabrication like this, or similar, in or around the SF East Bay Area?
One guy at Vermeer said he knew someone who made a canvas top for his truck, covered wagon, but that doesn't sound very sturdy to me.

Any suggestions appreciated,
~Tom


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 11, 2010)

doesn't look to hard, call some welding/ sheet metal shops. Canvas would work but you would still need a frame. canvas is strong stuff and will last a good while, not relay cheap tho.


----------



## TomCat1 (Feb 11, 2010)

First place I went was a local welding shop.
Not sure we were communicating really well...
but the guy quoted around $5000!
That's about twice what I paid for the truck!


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 11, 2010)

TomCat1 said:


> First place I went was a local welding shop.
> Not sure we were communicating really well...
> but the guy quoted around $5000!
> That's about twice what I paid for the truck!



Try a different shop/ sheet metal shop. 
Sounds like you were talking to my brother, haha
He can weld but has reversed ingenuity. bad combo 

You could make a wood frame, coat it with something good and use canvas. It will last a while, by that time you will probably have a different truck.


----------



## TomCat1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice...
Yeah that may be the way to go for now.
Using canvas would save me the trouble of having to paint.
Guess I'll go do some pricing at Lowes/Home Depot and see what's what.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 11, 2010)

TomCat1 said:


> Nice...
> Yeah that may be the way to go for now.
> Using canvas would save me the trouble of having to paint.
> Guess I'll go do some pricing at Lowes/Home Depot and see what's what.



Go to a lumber yard, it may be a little more money but the quality of lumber is so much better. You might need a custom canvas made but it shouldn't be to much more money. I have a 20' x 20' canvas for a tent, ill have to see what it cost. its over 10 years old and good as new except for some water, sap stains. 

Maybe find the loops and canvas form an old army truck or something. When I'm doing a project i just walk around the depot and ideas pop in my head, I'm sure there are a few other good options.


i'm surprised none else is saying nothing, probably have some better ideas.


----------



## TomCat1 (Feb 11, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> i'm surprised none else is saying nothing, probably have some better ideas.



They're probably out making money.. like I wish I was.
Appreciate your input Matt!

~Tom


----------



## redprospector (Feb 11, 2010)

If it were mine...................I'd take some electrical conduit and bend it for "bows" for the tarp instead of using wood.
Get a good canvas tarp (preferably custom fit), they're expensive but will be a whole lot better and last a whole lot longer than the crap Lowe's & Home Depot sells.

Andy


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 11, 2010)

redprospector said:


> If it were mine...................I'd take some electrical conduit and bend it for "bows" for the tarp instead of using wood.
> Get a good canvas tarp (preferably custom fit), they're expensive but will be a whole lot better and last a whole lot longer than the crap Lowe's & Home Depot sells.
> 
> Andy



look at that, already a better idea!

I was thinking strong but it really doesn't have to be as strong as the truck frame.


----------



## TomCat1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds good... but where do you find custom canvas?
:monkey:


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 11, 2010)

yellow pages, Google etc.... we got it form a friend who knew a guy who did it.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 11, 2010)

if you were up here id weld up a top for 900$ for ya plus materials,and id paint it,

anyways why not just make one out of 1/2" plywood like i did, it cost me 
175$ for 5 sheets of ply and some pressure treated 2x4's i just screwed it together and it pins onto the bed boards of the truck with 4 clevis pins, works really nice when i have to take it off quick and put my leaf box on the truck...sorry i dont have any pictures either my camera is MIA ive had it for 4 years now and its still solid!


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 11, 2010)

*canvas top*

I have a canavas place that made a cover for my chip truck. they last about 3-4 years chipping into it with a bandit 280HD. Front corner pockets are sewed in and double layered rear 18" are doubled too. Cost was around $100.00 (cheap huh?)name of the place is Daroche Canvas or Truck covers. in Belvidere NJ. I will loook for a link for ya. keep in mind it has to have an tight but open mesh so it can breath and let the air out when chipping

http://www.derochecanvas.com/ you will find what you need here and you will like the prices too!!!!


----------



## TomCat1 (Feb 11, 2010)

You guys don't fool around out there in Jersey do you highpointtree?
That's quite a truck you've got there.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 11, 2010)

TomCat1 said:


> You guys don't fool around out there in Jersey do you highpointtree?
> That's quite a truck you've got there.



thank ya sir!! I am just a small tree service but I I've been doing this long enough to work with some decent stuff. The material you want to use is the trampoline fabrick . it breaths and stretches. They have great prices and they will ship too. If you go this route then think about making the front out of plywood...


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 11, 2010)

that canvas is awesome, i use it for my leaf vacuum box and it really does withstad some abuse, but wow i would have thought chips would eventually wear it out, but i guess dont aim the discharge too high and all will be ok

BTW real nice rig you have there too!


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 11, 2010)

1CallLandscape said:


> that canvas is awesome, i use it for my leaf vacuum box and it really does withstad some abuse, but wow i would have thought chips would eventually wear it out, but i guess dont aim the discharge too high and all will be ok
> 
> BTW real nice rig you have there too!



thank's...actually if I'm runnin out of room for chips I crank the chute up and shoot them in. the top looks like a popcorn foil it will expand real nice. you can fit an extra yard or two in like that. try doing that with a tin roof...LOL


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 11, 2010)

not to mention the canvas cuts down on alot of extra weight , which means more room/ weight for chips in the case of a dot inspection / weigh in


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep I gota say I like that tarp. I tried one on mine but I was using an old asplundh chipper and never really adjusted the chute flap. It ate the tarp up in no time. If you do go with metal make sure you hinge the top so you can load stuff. I hated loading mine the top was always in the way (loading wood chunks with loader). That truck does look great with that tarp ,unstrap it and load . Looks like a great setup.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 11, 2010)

B-Edwards said:


> Yep I gota say I like that tarp. I tried one on mine but I was using an old asplundh chipper and never really adjusted the chute flap. It ate the tarp up in no time. If you do go with metal make sure you hinge the top so you can load stuff. I hated loading mine the top was always in the way (loading wood chunks with loader). That truck does look great with that tarp ,unstrap it and load . Looks like a great setup.



THANK'S B Edwards... I am R Edwards. HOWDY. this is my small dump I have it hinged so 8 ft is open out of 12 ft when I need to load it. I load both trucks with a crane, so removable or folding tops r a must.


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh man I like that little cab-over. Before I had the heart attack that was my next purchase. I have a UD rollback and love it. I know backing a chipper is sweet with that. Your set-up right! I like the way it all looks. Congrats !


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 11, 2010)

I just bought a 2000 Mitsubishi Fuso. Its a pretty good truck. Iv'e been working hard on it to fix alot of problems. Going to build a chip body for it soon. Ive been thinking of building a steel one but have deceided to just make it out of wood. Steel is expensive, alot of work and the truck just isn't worth the investment. It has 125K but stills runs well. I'll post some pictures when its finished. Its a great truck so far. Turns around on a dime. .... Mike


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 11, 2010)

B-Edwards said:


> Oh man I like that little cab-over. Before I had the heart attack that was my next purchase. I have a UD rollback and love it. I know backing a chipper is sweet with that. Your set-up right! I like the way it all looks. Congrats !


thank's again!! she's 4 wheel drive too. since I'm at it here's a couple pics of some of the other stuff laying around here.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 11, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> thank's again!! she's 4 wheel drive too. since I'm at it here's a couple pics of some of the other stuff laying around here.



I hate you...LOL

Awesome shop and equipment, dam in jealous


----------



## TomCat1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm with you Matt.
Lots of kewl toys... and a great looking shop.
Some day...


----------



## Ellistrees (Feb 11, 2010)

*To nice.*

With trucks like that I might have to work everyday.
Might even have to act professionally:hmm3grin2orange:

Sure glad there isn't no tree companies like that around here cause I'd have to shut down and go to work for them.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like you guys are very well set up for large removals huh matt? Beautiful shop and trucks!..... Mike


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks men. yea , I do kind of have to try and work a bit more then I'd like to. doesn't leave much time for riding my bike. here is a few more..... matt is the op, I'm ron LOL


----------



## TomCat1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ellistrees said:


> With trucks like that I might have to work everyday.
> Might even have to act professionally:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Sure glad there isn't no tree companies like that around here cause I'd have to shut down and go to work for them.



I think Ellistrees has a good point.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, that is what I would have looked like if all had worked out. After breaking my back for years I was on the way to having all the equipment to do the job. Im not crying and I'm happy for you. I know what it takes to get there and all you have to do is never say CANT , work smart and do people right. 

What size shop building ya got there? Mine is a 40x60 Butler metal shop 15ft eaves , keep the bucket and chip truck in it and much more (sides are bulging out. I am getting ready to build another shop where most of my stuff will go , tractor skid loaders things I plan on keeping. Trying to figure the best way to heat it , any ideas? Oh and if anyone else is building look into the new high-bay fluorescent lights. I love mine.


----------



## highpointtree (Feb 12, 2010)

*shop*

40 x 60 13 ft high 14 ft wide doors. I have the florecent lights that start better in the cold, but nothing special. plenty of electric outlets and air in 5 places around the shop. gonna have to either build another shop or extend the eve's a bit on both side's. which meens filling and grading...I heat with a P/C OWB on one end and a two barrel stove on the other... also have a 200,000 btu torpedo, but don,t use it much..


----------



## moonshine (Feb 15, 2010)

great setup. I'm inspired.


----------

